#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga Tecnico Encarregado Provedor com Conhecimento RouterOs Linux

## pinhais

Empresa no ramo de internet via Radio e Fibra Óptica contrata.

Encarregado Técnico com conhecimento no sistema Mikrotik e RouteOs, Linux.

São atribuições:
Cuidar do sistema de transmissão da empresa.
Liderar e coordenar equipe de rua para que o trabalho seja executado.
Fazer controle de materias entregues exigindo a devolucao e sempre priorizando a qualidade e o bom andamento assim como cumprimento dos horários e a fiscalização no andamento dos serviços.
Controle sobre a prontificação dos subordinados, sempre priorizando o zelo padrão da empresa e a qualidade nos serviços executados.
Fiscalizar, controlar, distribuir, treinar e acompanhar as atividades necessárias assim como cuidar dos bens entregue aos funcionários e cobrar a devolução substituição e o ressarcimento, ao final do dia de trabalho.

Aos interessados que residem em Curitiba Paraná, envia e-mail com curriculum e suas atribuições para:

[email protected]

----------

